# command center complete



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Cole82 said:


> Santa did not bring me one of those.


I can't wait till my boy Isolde enough to build Legos. I have loved them since about 6 years old. The technic sets are sweet and really teach you how things work. I don't think you ever grow out of them. Well that's my excuse anyway lol


----------



## Zewlander (Dec 18, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> Yep Lego technic. Has air hydrolics and loads of moving parts. Has a crane on the rear that also works.


WT(heck)?....do you use that at your job sites?


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Zewlander said:


> WT(heck)?....do you use that at your job sites?


:whistling:whistling


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Zewlander said:


> I guess opto isolation is your only hope.
> 
> Have you thought about IR transceivers?


I ain't looked at the IR ones but im running really high sampling rates for audio and IR prob won't do it for the price of the optical unit. $18 shipped


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

I think I have the answer for you... But your not lonna like it...well two answers...cause I ran into this problem before.

One, turn everything off, but leave the speakers on crank the volumeso you can clearly hear the hum. Then, ever so slightly pull the plug from the audio card...

If that doesn't work, it could be your power. Buy a line conditioner. I currently use a tripplite LCR 2400 for my punter and speakers and related gadgets.vif you have a UPS laying around that will work as a cheap line conditioner to atleast test the theory.

It solved my line noise


----------



## Zewlander (Dec 18, 2012)

CarrPainting said:


> Buy a line conditioner.


He already had one, that would have been the 
easiest fix. It's a ground loop realized from
the ground with the rca connection(s).


----------



## Zewlander (Dec 18, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> I ain't looked at the IR ones but im running really high sampling rates for audio and IR prob won't do it for the price of the optical unit. $18 shipped


That's not a bad price and should resolve the issue.


----------



## Zewlander (Dec 18, 2012)

Cole82 said:


> :whistling:whistling


*OMG*


And I *never* say OMG.


----------



## sfu7274456 (Oct 27, 2012)

Very nice triple monitor setup. I have been using a triple monitor setup for so long I am worthless on anything with less than two screens.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

sfu7274456 said:


> Very nice triple monitor setup. I have been using a triple monitor setup for so long I am worthless on anything with less than two screens.


Yeah i know what ya mean. When I used single screens it feels so awkward to do anything.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Nice fap cave ya got there.

You have a ground loop, start lifting grounds until you find it. If that doesn't help there is an internal problem so take em back.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Nice fap cave ya got there.
> 
> You have a ground loop, start lifting grounds until you find it. If that doesn't help there is an internal problem so take em back.


its def not the speakers because as soon as i disonnect the RCA to each one the noice stops. i can run them through my phone and they have zero buzz. Im using a DAC currently that takes a USB and converts it to RCA but as soon as i even touch the usb onto the case of the PC i get this buzzing. i have tried averything i can think off and it wont go away. i also get a lot of noice lick clicking and pops as i load programs and view files. i really hope this new DAC sorts it.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

It has to do with ac/dc used on the computer... plug your phone into a power supply and the speakers and you might get the same buzz. Try plugging all components into the same power strip (tower, speakers, monitors, etc) sometimes it'll help, but no guarantees.

I've seen some interesting noises and solutions when I used to do pro audio stuff (churches, concerts, conference centers, etc). There was a time where we had to unplug a laptop from its power supply when we needed to play audio from it to get rid of a buzz that only occurred when the laptop was plugged into a projector... Thankfully we only needed the audio portion for a short time the rest of the time it was just video from the laptop so we just muted the laptop channels on the mixer.


----------



## Zewlander (Dec 18, 2012)

RobertCDF said:


> It has to do with ac/dc used on the computer... plug your phone into a power supply and the speakers and you might get the same buzz. Try plugging all components into the same power strip (tower, speakers, monitors, etc) sometimes it'll help, but no guarantees.
> 
> I've seen some interesting noises and solutions when I used to do pro audio stuff (churches, concerts, conference centers, etc). There was a time where we had to unplug a laptop from its power supply when we needed to play audio from it to get rid of a buzz that only occurred when the laptop was plugged into a projector... Thankfully we only needed the audio portion for a short time the rest of the time it was just video from the laptop so we just muted the laptop channels on the mixer.


I had some nightmares at a church I helped the pastor at
also, on their audio problems.

The opto isolator he's ordered should work out.

I would think an IR trx link would work also, as it would 
transmit the audio by IR and the the speakers would never
physically/electrically touch the system.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

RobertCDF said:


> It has to do with ac/dc used on the computer... plug your phone into a power supply and the speakers and you might get the same buzz. Try plugging all components into the same power strip (tower, speakers, monitors, etc) sometimes it'll help, but no guarantees.
> 
> I've seen some interesting noises and solutions when I used to do pro audio stuff (churches, concerts, conference centers, etc). There was a time where we had to unplug a laptop from its power supply when we needed to play audio from it to get rid of a buzz that only occurred when the laptop was plugged into a projector... Thankfully we only needed the audio portion for a short time the rest of the time it was just video from the laptop so we just muted the laptop channels on the mixer.


That's a ground loop...almost always happens on laptops with grounded power supplies, also causes noise on the video. Break the ground and its all good.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> its def not the speakers because as soon as i disonnect the RCA to each one the noice stops. i can run them through my phone and they have zero buzz. Im using a DAC currently that takes a USB and converts it to RCA but as soon as i even touch the usb onto the case of the PC i get this buzzing. i have tried averything i can think off and it wont go away. i also get a lot of noice lick clicking and pops as i load programs and view files. i really hope this new DAC sorts it.


Why the heck are you using a usb one on a setup of that caliber? No sound card?


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Inner10 said:


> That's a ground loop...almost always happens on laptops with grounded power supplies, also causes noise on the video. Break the ground and its all good.


First thing we tried was a lifter (not ours to break the ground prong) didn't fix it... twas goofy.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Why the heck are you using a usb one on a setup of that caliber? No sound card?


Tried a sound card and didnt work. same issue with buzzing. Have always heard good things about the Behringer UCA202 so thought i would try it out. know some guys online using it on some very high end systems. It didnt help though. 

check it out. its a nice bit of kit for what it costs. 

http://nwavguy.blogspot.com/2011/02/behringer-uca202-review.html

its def an issue with my PSU. its just that the company who made it is no longer in business so the lifetime warrenty is worthless.


----------



## Needles (May 18, 2012)

Buy some ferrite beads. Any electronics store should have them. Buy the ones that are two piece and encased in plastic. Wrap the power cord a few time around. If you have unshielded cords on the speakers put one on each end of the cord also with a few wraps. Unshielded cords can suck in RF interference also creating a buzz.


----------



## Zewlander (Dec 18, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> Yeah i know what ya mean. When I used single screens it feels so awkward to do anything.


But what happens when you've been hitting the 
moonshine all day and now it's midnight BC?

Is it like Norad with like 6-12 screens in front of you?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Zewlander said:


> But what happens when you've been hitting the
> moonshine all day and now it's midnight BC?
> 
> Is it like Norad with like 6-12 screens in front of you?


i do have to spin move my head around much more than one screen :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Well the S/PDIF to RCA DAC worked perfect. No clicks, pops, hums, whines etc etc and its silly clear.


----------



## Zewlander (Dec 18, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> Well the S/PDIF to RCA DAC worked perfect. No clicks, pops, hums, whines etc etc and its silly clear.


Cool


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

I didnt read it all except for a couple posts after mine...

but ya know what, I bet its the power supply in the puter... the PSU I am currently using was kinda pricy, at around $250... its a PC Power & Cooling 750watt silencer.. the thing is a beast

my house has very crappy power (spikes and brownouts) so I am required to run a line conditioner and a decent power supply.


----------



## barry1219 (Oct 8, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Yep Lego technic. Has air hydrolics and loads of moving parts. Has a crane on the rear that also works.


The funniest thing about this is that I bought my son (15) the race car..1281 pieces and he did it in 2 days...I was impressed..the age on the box says 11-16...that is why it is funny to me..we may get older...but we are still boys.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

CarrPainting said:


> I didnt read it all except for a couple posts after mine...
> 
> but ya know what, I bet its the power supply in the puter... the PSU I am currently using was kinda pricy, at around $250... its a PC Power & Cooling 750watt silencer.. the thing is a beast
> 
> my house has very crappy power (spikes and brownouts) so I am required to run a line conditioner and a decent power supply.


I have a high end 1000w Power supply. Cost me around $300 at the time and its def not giving me a 100% clean signal. The strange thing is i can plug any other type of speaker in lower end than the ones im using and no noises. i plug these studio monitors in and they are extremly sensitive and show up any issues noise wise. thats their purpose i know but trying to sort this has been an issue. i have now noticed that when i have pc dead silent i am now picking up noise from the power supply that runs the digital to rca converter. only very slight but still annoying for sure.

Now trying to find a good quality 5v 1amp power supply


----------



## Needles (May 18, 2012)

Ferrite beads on the power supply will reduce. I have two Tapco 8" active monitors that are alright when I use RCA cords. RCA is unbalanced and typically unsheilded. Unless you shell out some bucks.

Active speakers will amplify the most minute buzz making it a problem. You want to take out the wall wart buzz caused by the 60hz cycle. A option is to build one or buy a bench power supply.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

Cole82 said:


> :whistling:whistling


I may have all of the sets pictured.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Needles said:


> Ferrite beads on the power supply will reduce. I have two Tapco 8" active monitors that are alright when I use RCA cords. RCA is unbalanced and typically unsheilded. Unless you shell out some bucks.
> 
> Active speakers will amplify the most minute buzz making it a problem. You want to take out the wall wart buzz caused by the 60hz cycle. A option is to build one or buy a bench power supply.


I even upgraded to Dual Shielded Subwoofer Cables over the standard RCA's i was using. Im going to get a USB to M barrel adator and try one of the 20+ USG chargers i have here. I have heard that they have a much cleaner signal than most wall adaptors. Will be a cheap fix if it works. I also ordered som Ferrite cable clips just to help the other day. they should be here monday. Im so close to getting it perfect its sending me round the bend :laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> I even upgraded to Dual Shielded Subwoofer Cables over the standard RCA's i was using. Im going to get a USB to M barrel adator and try one of the 20+ USG chargers i have here. I have heard that they have a much cleaner signal than most wall adaptors. Will be a cheap fix if it works. I also ordered som Ferrite cable clips just to help the other day. they should be here monday. Im so close to getting it perfect its sending me round the bend :laughing:


Cut up an old usb cable and use the black and red to the barrel connector of the power supply...there just saved you 3 bucks and delivery.

Are the speakers grounded?

Do they have a balanced xlr input or just rca?


----------



## Ron_ (Dec 31, 2012)

That puts the bad in bad ass.


----------



## TrackMasin (Dec 30, 2012)

Those KRKS are definitely some quality studio monitors. I suggest investing in some XLR to 1/4" cables and a decent enough audio interface (soundcard) for them if the whitenoise "buzz" is still present. A good enough interface that I recommend and use personally is the M-Audio Fast Track II. Works perfectly in my own home recording studio, and I'm pretty sure it'll accomplish what you want.


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

Cole82 said:


> :whistling:whistling


I can see at least 4 safety violations on that site. Someone call osha on him and report him.

Nice set up and tools. Um I mean toys. lol


Your sound problem sounds like ground loop too. I have that problem on my home theatre system. Had to get a ground cheater and put it on my receiver solved it real nice. cheap too.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)




----------

